# Vero 5/16 sunday



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Good way to spend a Sunday! ;D


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

snapper hole, was that a joke Kyle? ;D 

Good lookin', fishin' and beer drinkin' girls, doesn't get much better than that.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Now, if that phone call had been from 3 of your dude friends for you to take fishing, bait their hooks and drink your beer, would the answer have been the same? ;D

Didn't think so.

Nice trip Kyle.


----------



## HighSide25 (May 15, 2007)

> Now, if that phone call had been from 3 of your dude friends for you to take fishing, bait their hooks and drink your beer, would the answer have been the same? ;D
> 
> Didn't think so.
> 
> Nice trip Kyle.


the answer would have been more on the lines of, "boat aint big enough", "motors broken",, or "lets take your boat and bring some girls!"

thanks for putting it into perspective


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

you are a player...... ;D


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> Now, if that phone call had been from 3 of your dude friends for you to take fishing, bait their hooks and drink your beer, would the answer have been the same? ;D
> 
> Didn't think so.
> 
> Nice trip Kyle.


 i was thinking the same thing up untill i saw who your guest were then suddenly my opinion changes  ;D


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

Nice fish! [smiley=eyepopping.gif]


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> the hole shot was LOOOOONG...


That's not what she said.  ;D Nice job pleasin' the girls.


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

> > Now, if that phone call had been from 3 of your dude friends for you to take fishing, bait their hooks and drink your beer, would the answer have been the same? ;D
> >
> > Didn't think so.
> >
> ...


LOL....

Girls seem to dig guys that take them fishing.


----------

